# Frog identification



## Treyg (Feb 13, 2012)

Go to Home | Tree Walkers International and can someone tell me what type of frog is on the top left of their banner. Looks cool and was just wondering. 
Thanks


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm going to guess some kind of Glass Tree Frog...though I don't know the exact species...


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Faily certain it is a Fleischmann's Glass Frog, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Treyg (Feb 13, 2012)

Are they hard to find as far as buying one?


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Treyg said:


> Are they hard to find as far as buying one?


As far as I know they are not very common in the frog hobby and are not the easiest frog to care for in captivity. I am by no means an expert on this subject though.


----------

